# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Virtual Hugs for TyeDyedButterfly

## Teddy

> Mona has been going through a lot lately and could use some encouragement.



By someone whom has been asked to stay anonymous.

 :Hug:  For TyeDyedButterfly

----------


## Total Eclipse

@TyeDyedButterfly
 Hope your feeling OKay. Let us know!  ::):  And of course  :Hug:

----------


## Wishie

Hugs by a million!  :Hug:  
@TyeDyedButterfly

----------


## L

Sending hugs xxx

----------


## Otherside

:group hug:

----------


## InvisibleGuy

((hugs)) to you

----------


## anxiouskathie

Hope you smile again soon!  :butterfly:

----------


## lethargic nomad

Physically or mentally sick?

----------


## Total Eclipse

**Bumping thread for support  :Hug:

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Big (((hugs))) to you TieDyed. Hope your doing better. You know I'm here if you ever need to talk.

----------


## Otherside

*Virtual hugs here*

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

:Hug:

----------

